# Male/Female Size Difference?



## CaseyUndead (Jan 20, 2008)

What's the difference in size between a female chacoan and a male chacoan, length and weight wise?... And how does it compare to the adult size of a male red and/or b&w?

'Cause i was thinking that if a female chacoan isn't too much bigger than a male red or b&w, i can probably manage with getting a female chacoan.. because i just love those chacos so much. And if a female chacoan is just a tiny bit bigger than a male b&w or red, then there's no sense in not just going ahead and getting a chaco, since it's my favorite, but just going with a female.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 21, 2008)

CaseyUndead said:


> What's the difference in size between a female chacoan and a male chacoan, length and weight wise?... And how does it compare to the adult size of a male red and/or b&w?
> 
> 'Cause i was thinking that if a female chacoan isn't too much bigger than a male red or b&w, i can probably manage with getting a female chacoan.. because i just love those chacos so much. And if a female chacoan is just a tiny bit bigger than a male b&w or red, then there's no sense in not just going ahead and getting a chaco, since it's my favorite, but just going with a female.



A female Chacoan/Extreme will get about the same size as a normal adult Argentine black n white male. About 4ft long and around 14 lbs, I hope this helps you.


----------

